# 4-pin power connector on X-Fi Platinum and external I/O console



## RoboX (Mar 2, 2015)

On my sound card, and on the external console 5,25 bay, there is a 4-pin connector (power).

what is its function?
I need to connect some cable?


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah it uses a Floppy Disk power connector


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 2, 2015)

On the sound card, no need, the bay yes. It meant for powering Elite Pro bay.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2015)

^^^ This, how else is the I/O going to power up?  No mains cable.


----------



## RoboX (Mar 3, 2015)

So, I have to connect only one cable from psu to panel? (my panel isn't Elite Pro bay but platinum)

What is its function of the 4pin on the soundcard?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2015)

RoboX said:


> So, I have to connect only one cable from psu to panel? (my panel isn't Elite Pro bay but platinum)
> 
> What is its function of the 4pin on the soundcard?


I thought we had already answered that question....... it is a power connector routed to the I/O port at the back of the card.


----------



## RoboX (Mar 4, 2015)

from the 4pin on the panel routed to the back of the soundcard? I thinked from psu routed to panel...


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2015)

You have an I/O console? The 4 pin on the soundcard powers the I/O console, the soundcard on it's own draws power from the motherboards slot.


----------



## RoboX (Mar 4, 2015)

perfect, thanks....and, if I connect the 4pin on the panel directly to the psu, is it better (more power)?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2015)

RoboX said:


> perfect, thanls....and, if I connect the 4pin on the panel directly to the psu, is it better (more power)?


Makes no difference.


----------



## RoboX (Mar 4, 2015)

thanks...is there an amplifier for headphones on this i/o panel


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2015)

It's amplified and you should find various headphone settings within the creative console software package, I have the Elite pro but I would imagine the software is pretty much the same as an install package...... Driver >>>>> Creative Entertainment software >>>>>>>> Creative Console software.


----------

